# attn technical dept and pm not working



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

My private message is not sending the current response to me. I got for some reasons my previous responses from earlier today in my inbox in aol but not the current ones. I got one at 7pm but never got a notice in my email in my inbox
all the settings are there for me to get them. in the aol


----------

